# Goodall MFG miter box parts?



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Does anyone know a good source for Goodall MFG miter box parts, specifically the guide bearings that capture the saw back? Similarily, has anyone replaced the bearings on a miterbox saw back guide with a modern bearing replacement? 

Thanks, 

Adam


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Well I've had no love for the bearing question. The good news is the saw works fine without any bearings . It took a considerable amount of work to disassemble wire brush to clean and the derust this miter box. I also had to sharpen and reset the 28 inch Disston saw that came with it. The saw is remarkably straight for the conditions it was stored in you can see a slight wave in the back 3rd of the saw but its very minor and doesn't affect the cut. The only thing I can't get this my box to do is locked down tight on odd angles. I also had to add a riser to the platform census of plate is about an inch too short. It's likely this is not the saw that came with the miter box . That's quite alright though because it keeps me from having to inlay a small piece of wood in the middle groove. The quality of this box is really good. I wonder if any nation is going to ever create such quality items that will last like this again.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The box looks similar to some old Stanleys. Maybe some cross fitting would work.



















.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

It also looks quite a lot like the old Langdon Millers Falls miter box I have. You might look into those for parts, as well.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Excatly what do you need?*

What are the bearings like? Ball bearings, brass pads ? Your top photo needs to be rotated for clarity. :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*Here Ya Go*

























.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for rotating that for me. It is the predecessor to the Langdon. I have some finished pics I'll post tonight. I think the bearings have special cups they fit in that are missing too. I'm not sure, can't find any photos of the originals.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

If it used the same bearing type as the Langdon, there's some information on them here:
https://sites.google.com/site/langdonmitreboxes/home/fettling

I can't help much, since my Langdon is old enough that it never had any bearings, and far as I can tell.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is what it looks like finished up. Heres some close ups of the posts. Do you think it had bearings







































?


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Used one of our MF boxes right much today.Instead of spewing chopbx dust everywhere,decided to go "cordless",haha.

Was runnin a 3 pce cornice on a kitchen cabinet job.Lots of 3/4" boxouts,so there were 6 short 3/4 pcs per bxout.Really bad juju to say anything...oh well....didn't make one miscut all day.I'm talkin no recuts....no sneekin up on the cut,no nuthin.Mark it,cut it...heck,I was even "shooting" 3/4" pcs of crown with a block plane,just for S&G's.

Which,did learn something about today.Try this...go cut a 3/4 long pce of crown(4 or 5 inch)...these aren't coped,just an inside and an outside "plain" 45's.Now see if you can figure out how to "shoot it" with a block plane.If I tell you,it'll spoil the fun,haha.It's simple(a hint...the shooting bd dosen't go where you first think)...once you figure it out.And NO,you can't plane it before you cut it....cut first,then shoot it.

Anyway,ACP...yes this MF bx has Oilite,bronze bearing "points".They appear to be in fine fashion.Theres three per post.Two inside,on each side of blade opening.And then theres one in the top hole.I've got some bronze oilite bushing stock somewhere in inventory.If you can't source them anywhere shoot me a PM and i'll machine some for you....we'll guvment it in.


----------

